# RISD Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

https://www.higheredjobs.com/clickthru/redirect.cfm?JobCode=176701249


----------



## svthlcpdmedic (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, come on, it IS an art school. They NEED to be progressive in their Community Policing efforts. The few I met were pretty cool and quite professional (I took some community policing stuff-one magnet is still on my fridge) and God Bless 'em.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I would not let that pull me over...


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

For those who the cruiser design was a deal breaker they have changed the design to something a little less gaudy on their new cars. The peer pressure of Masscops must’ve gotten to them.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Plaids? It’s the new B&W...


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

A four year art school and that's the best they can come up with!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

For some reason, I cannot post pictures. I got a nice one for a new design, but no luck. I'm really getting annoyed here.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

"The incumbent is required to become a State of RI licensed EMT and to* complete the RI College & University Public Safety Training Academy* within two years of the date of hire as a condition of continued employment.

Successful completion of training in OC Spray, *PR-24*, and handcuffing procedures is required within a timeframe established by the Public Safety Department but no later than two months from hire date."

WTF is the university public safety training academy? If they are police officers, they attend RIMPA. Also, who uses a PR-24? Notice, no firearms.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

They're NOT Police Officers, but they ARE allowed to defend themselves and to DETAIN someone until Police arrive.

It's better than nothing, but it doesn't do them any favors.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

12-7-21

If you look at number 22 it looks like they do have police powers now


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

That DOES seem to indicate that. Was it ACCEPTED by RISD? This is already on the books as is the whole chapter, but for years it seems that only BROWN accepted it. Maybe that HAS changed.

TITLE 12
Criminal Procedure
*CHAPTER 12-2.1
Special Police for Private Institutions*
*SECTION 12-2.1-1*

* § 12-2.1-1. Appointment of special police.*

The superintendent of state police, upon the petition of a private college, university, junior college, or other private educational institution of higher learning located in this state, may from time to time appoint qualified employees of those institutions as special police officers. The petition shall contain the name, address, qualifications, and personal history of the person for whom appointment is requested. Any person so appointed must have satisfactorily completed the established course of training in the police training school as established in this state. Following appointment, the person shall hold office as a special police officer until: (1) his or her appointment is revoked by the superintendent of state police; (2) until the petitioning institution shall file written notice with the superintendent that the designation of the person as a special police officer should be revoked; or (3) until his or her employment with the petitioning institution is terminated. Upon appointment of a special police officer, the superintendent shall issue to the person a license to act as a special police officer and the license shall, in the courts of this state, be evidence of the validity of the appointment of the person named in it and of his or her authority to act as a special police officer.

History of Section.
(P.L. 1971, ch. 194, § 1.)


----------

